
Zenefits Cuts Itself to Size as Another Unicorn Is Born - nickfrost
https://mattermark.com/editors-morning-note-zenefits-cuts-size-another-unicorn-born/
======
MorePowerToYou
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12012924](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12012924)

